# The Zero Incident



## ontos (Jun 30, 2011)

I just found this article while searching for walk around on the C-47, I found it interesting. Don't know if you all have seen it before but here is the link. 

17th TCS Crew Downs Zero in World War II


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing such a very interesting report, Merv, but I am obliged to think that it could be a Ki-43-II Oscar of the army's 64th flight squadron of 5th flight group there as the Imphal Operation was solely planned and carried out by IJA though my knowledge is not necessarily perfect and value of the story is not changed even if it was not Zero.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2011)

Very interesting story Merv. Thank you for sharing sir.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 1, 2011)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks for sharing such a very interesting report, Merv, but I am obliged to think that it could be a Ki-43-II Oscar of the army's 64th flight squadron of 5th flight group there as the Imphal Operation was solely planned and carried out by IJA though my knowledge is not necessarily perfect and value of the story is not changed even if it was not Zero.



Nice information my friend!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 1, 2011)

Maximowitz said:


> Nice information my friend!


 
Thanks Paul
Attached image shows the Ki-43-III of Major Hideo Miyabe who also belonged to the 64th flight squadron.
It could be Ki-43-II in early 1944.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazing! When I was presenting about the C-46 a few years ago, I found a story of a C-46 crew that actually shot down an Oscar! The fired a BAR from the cockpit and miraculously hit the Oscar.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 2, 2011)

A propaganda film of the 64th flight squadron in Burma.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS12isLjS5w_


----------



## evangilder (Jul 2, 2011)

Great find, Shinpachi-san!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice work Shinpachi..


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello Eric and Wayne
I've found out more cuts from the same film in HD quality.
The P-40 intercepts IJA bombers escorted by the Oscar


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BXo-jWcGnw_


----------



## Park (Jul 2, 2011)

Shinpachi said:


> Hello Eric and Wayne
> I've found out more cuts from the same film in HD quality.
> The P-40 intercepts IJA bombers escorted by the Oscar
> 
> ...




HOW and WHEN was this film made ?? It looks so real !!?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2011)

Interesting story!

Great finds Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Park and Gnomey!
The movie "Kato Hayabusa Sentotai(Kato Hayabusa Fighter Wing)" was produced by Imperial Japanese Army as propaganda film, using several captured allied aircrafts, in 1944.

Susumu Fujita played as Major Tateo Kato.
Eiji Tsuburaya who is now famous for Godzilla movies was then in charge of the special effects.
Movie directed by Kajiro Yamamoto.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

Excellent posts Shinpachi!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, excellent finds Shinpachi! Thank you for sharing my friend!


----------



## ontos (Jul 4, 2011)

Great find Shinpachi, thanks for the information. I do remember reading about the 64th when I did a Ki-43 skin. 8)


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 5, 2011)

You are welcome, guys!
It was a good topic, Merv


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 26, 2011)

Shinpachi said:


> Hello Eric and Wayne
> I've found out more cuts from the same film in HD quality.
> The P-40 intercepts IJA bombers escorted by the Oscar
> 
> ...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2013)

Great information, Shinpachi!

It seems like anything Japanese that was seen in the skies in the Pacific was assumed to be a "Zero"...much like any German tanks the Allies spotted after Normandy was immediately assumed to be a Tiger


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 15, 2013)

When I was a kid, I asked my father who used to be an army soldier "Have you ever seen Zero fighter?"
"Zero fighter?", "No??", "Ah, maybe", "How large it was?", "Same as Ki-43 Oscar!"


----------



## J dog (Jan 18, 2013)

the same thing happened to a Super fortress crew except on purpose. At the end of the war Germany did this on purpose to incoming bombers. So the one planes whole aileron was destroyed and they had to bank to turn. the crew made it to an air field and bailed out so when it was just the pilot and co pilot the co pilot got scared so the pilot pushed him. They all made it safe but they nursed this plane for several hours. It must have been grueling. but haha the pilot pushed him out.


----------

